# machine knitting help



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

hi i am just going to start to machine knit can anyone give me any help and advice please i have only managed to knit plain things but would love to do some nice pattern sweaters etc i have a zippy delux machine just a standared one 
many thanks Denise x


----------



## sunansand101 (Mar 6, 2011)

Denise, I've never heard of the Zippy Delux machine. Can you post a pic of it?


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

hi i can when i get it out of storage if thats ok really its just like any other i can also use punchcards on it 
all the best and thanks for your message 
denise x


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Denise, try this site for patterns, Most of the brother fashion mags are here;

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php

How do you like your zippy? I have 4 books of patterns written for the zippy machines on a cd with all the Brother fashion mags. very good information. Is your card reader a 24 st repeat?


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you so much for the info just going to check out the site i have never used the punch cards so i dont know at the moment i am very very new to the machine but want to know more and use it as i have arthritis now in my hands and its getting worse i would hate not to be able to knit either way anymore 
with best wishes always and thank you 
denise x


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

The zippy is the same as the LK100 machine. Search for Bulky patterns and you should do fine. Punch cards won't be used on that machine, you see some just don't know what they type up and assume that it is a metal bed machine. You can search YouTube for many video's for help. If you go to my web site, you will find patterns, most are for the Bulky machines or how to get a pattern set up. I also have some tips that may be of help to you as well as others. Search for Needlesofsteel and look through her free patterns as well, she has for all gauge machines. But watch out, your gauge may not match the pattern and it will come out smaller or larger. That is why I tell those to do up a swatch and then a little math, or use a generator, which I have a few free ones once you look over my different patterns and tips pages. If my link doesn't show, then click on my name to the left to find it. www.hobbyknitter.com


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you so much for all the help i am getting really geared up now and i will have a look at your site right now thanks again 
denise x


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Denise, Is your Zippy delux one of the models listed on this link?

http://knitting-machine.org.uk/69-00-knitmaster-knitting-machine-zippy-de-luxe-ribber-empiral-srp-60n-lace-carriage/

Which model do you have? How many pattern cards and what kind of stitches can your km knit? Do you have a ribber? 
I have all 4 of the Knitmaster Zippy pattern books and can email them to you. I didn't notice any of the sweaters in the zippy books that used stitch pattern cards but they're good patterns for any bulky KM just be sure to knit a swatch, for each stitch pattern you may decide to use


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you so much for your mail i just went and loked at the zippy instruction book that i bought as when i had the machine it had no book etc and i cant see what model it is i thought i could use any pattern on it , and yes please i would like some patterns for it if you dont mind , and thanks again for all your help 
best wishes always 
denise x


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

hobbyknitter said:


> The zippy is the same as the LK100 machine. Search for Bulky patterns and you should do fine. Punch cards won't be used on that machine, you see some just don't know what they type up and assume that it is a metal bed machine. You can search YouTube for many video's for help. If you go to my web site, you will find patterns, most are for the Bulky machines or how to get a pattern set up. I also have some tips that may be of help to you as well as others. Search for Needlesofsteel and look through her free patterns as well, she has for all gauge machines. But watch out, your gauge may not match the pattern and it will come out smaller or larger. That is why I tell those to do up a swatch and then a little math, or use a generator, which I have a few free ones once you look over my different patterns and tips pages. If my link doesn't show, then click on my name to the left to find it. www.hobbyknitter.com


I can't believe that you have written this.The Zippy Deluxe/ Zippy Plus/ SK 280 are all the same standard gauge, metal bed, punch card machines, I know I have two of them. They were made under the name of Knitmaster, Silver Reed, Empisal and Studio for the different markets. Denise has even stated that she has the punch cards that belong to the machine. They will do all the standard pattens that other punchcard machines do, but you have to purchase a lace carriage to do lace, as on these machines the needles are selected and knitted at the same time. They even do pile knitting that the Brother machines can't do. Please don't criticize others when it is you that have the facts wrong.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

denise 1948 said:


> thank you so much for the info just going to check out the site i have never used the punch cards so i dont know at the moment i am very very new to the machine but want to know more and use it as i have arthritis now in my hands and its getting worse i would hate not to be able to knit either way anymore
> with best wishes always and thank you
> denise x


Denise, I have taught people how to use this model of machine, I have the Zippy Plus and a Knimaster Sk280, they are exactly the same machine, named differently for marketing reasons. If you would like to pm me, with your land line phone number, I am more than willing to answer any questions that you may have. I have a knit radar that fits onto these machine that is like the Brothers Knitleader, if you can get one of those they are brilliant.
Where do you live In Cornwall, I have family in Falmouth and visit occasionally.


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

hello sue ,
thank you so much for your message and offer i do have a friend who is going to teach me as she used to machine knit for a firm some years ago and i am also goingto buy the new machine she has , i live in penzance you have probabley seen me in penzance i see ice cream at the car park so when you are down again please stop and say hi i will keep in touch and thank you so much once again 
best wishes 
denise x


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

hi sorry to ask but whats a knit radar as i have never heard of it 
denise xx


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

denise 1948 said:


> hi sorry to ask but whats a knit radar as i have never heard of it
> denise xx


A Knit Radar is a separate piece of equipment that takes garment pattern sheets. The sheets are paper, with different garment designs on them, all in half size. You do a swatch in any yarn/stitch pattern, set the radar up according to the measurements of the swatch. You then put in the pattern sheet and it tells you how many stitches to cast on. As you push the carriage across the knitting the sheet goes down into the knit radar and you follow the lines of the garment on the sheet casting on/off accordingly.
The Brother equivalent is called a Knitleader it works in the same way but, the garment pattern sheets are a clear plastic and you have to draw the garment full size yourself.
I shall come to see you when I'm next in Cornwall, I will expect an extra choc flake in mine. :lol:


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

hi thanks for you message ice cream with 2 flakes on me 
take care love
denise xx


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Denise, according to Susie the site I sent the link for is PERFECT Check out the brother manual; Getting Started...Great informaton starting with the basics...
Do you have a ribber? 
HI Sue, you really have a lot of different model KMs 
Denise you are going to love this site for all the accurate information and help you will get here.
And its ok if someone doesn't know everything someone else will add more helpful information))


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

hi thanks for all the info will check it all out many thanks to all who have helped me out 
best wishes denise x


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Denise, You say that you are going to buy the machine that your friend has. What make/model of machine is that?
The Zippys are lovely machines, a little harder to use than a Brother but very light to use and the fabric that they produce is lovely. They are a 24 stitch repeat and are able to do quite a lot of patterns. You can get a lace carriage, ribber, intarcia carriage, colour changer, and transfer carriage and as these machines are still made, under the name of Silver Reed, you will not have a problem getting parts.They also made, for these machines, a weaving arm that makes weaving so much easier/quicker than on any other machine. I also have Brother machines and use the Brother 970 more than I do any other. This is because this machine is a 200 stitch repeat and fully electronic. But the electronics are a lot more expensive to buy.


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

hi i think its a brother will make sure and let you know she bought it just a few months ago to knit for a shop until they dropped her because she was having a break over xmas i will probably keep both think i may get the zippy out tomorrow
so i am getting a bargain i think she has shown me things she has made on it and it s lovely 
best wishes denise x


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Hi Denise, according to Susie the site I sent the link for is PERFECT Check out the brother manual; Getting Started...Great informaton starting with the basics...
> Do you have a ribber?
> HI Sue, you really have a lot of different model KMs
> Denise you are going to love this site for all the accurate information and help you will get here.
> And its ok if someone doesn't know everything someone else will add more helpful information))


Kate, I have 11 different machines, don't ask, I sort of got carried away. These include 3 electronics, 1 Brother chunky plain knit, 1 Brother chunky punchcard, 6 various other punch cards one of which looks like a sewing machine until you take off the lid. I did have a Bond plastic bed but I gave that to a friend. Now I'm going to sell all those that I never use. To think, that when my husband asked me if I wanted a knitting machine one Christmas, I said "NO I DON'T, I WOULD SOONER HAND KNIT, THANK YOU" is now a joke. When I sell the machines all the knitting needles and hand knit patterns will go also.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Denise, the link that Kate has given you is the Zippy Delux machine.If you look at the third picture down on that link it shows you the Knit Radar that I have told you about.


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

hi sue 
thanks for the message and all the help wont be able to get my machine out today as my hubby wants a pair of gloves havnt made these in years so doing in navy wont take long but i have taken note of all people have so kindly helped me with 
best wishes 
denise xxx


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

denise 1948 said:


> hi i am just going to start to machine knit can anyone give me any help and advice please i have only managed to knit plain things but would love to do some nice pattern sweaters etc i have a zippy delux machine just a standared one
> many thanks Denise x


In a word, WEIGHTS! I had so many problems with stitches dropping, end stitches jumping off at the most inconvenient times, etc. until I learned to really utilize weights.


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

hi thank you so much for your message and advice i do have lots of weights and will make good use of them 
thanks again denise x


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Denise, take a look at pg 29 in both vol 3 & 4 of the zippy mags I sent you...There is an add for your machine
I knew I had seen it before. The ad says your km can even knit thread lace, my std guage can't knit that pattern stitch, The orange swatch in the picture is knit with the thread lace patterning. You really will like knitting with the cards and it is easy to learn...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Denise, how are you getting along with your KM?
Did you see these great youtube videos for MK'ers? Look here;

http://diananatters.blogspot.com/

Her videos are great for beginners and intermediate knitters, she uses the brother KM's but its good information for all...


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

hi Kate , 
i got the new machine today and going to have a go tomorrow had a lesson on it today when i picked it up and i did ok its a brother 8 something its still the car so cant tell you the last 2 numbers , will let you know how i get on ,
she gave me some wool as well so i am all set to go i also bought a linker machine to put the garments together which is going to be good as i am having trouble with the needle now when doing it by hand  
have a great weekend 
lots of love 
denise xx


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

OM Good for you)) what kind of linker did you buy? I want one...I bought a brother linker that links the sts off the machine that isn't working, it drops sts like crazy, but the Hague looks very nice and I was emailing with another knitter yesterday who bought a singer DL1000 (?)electronic linker that also looks good.


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

hi kate thanks for message will let you know when i bring it all in tomorrow looks very easy to use my brain is going to work overtime i think saves on the ahnd finishing never used one before but looking forward to the challenge 
chat tomorrow 
love denise xx


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

hi Kate 
just set machine up going to give it a go tomorrow ,the linker is a Hague i think thats how you spell it will keep you sosted as to how i get on 
lots of love denise xx


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Denise, I have a Hague linker and they really do a nice seam. There are other things that you can do on them as well, although I have never used mine for any of these.
Sue.


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

hi i have never heard of them what else can be done please tell me i am very interested many thanks denise x


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Go to youtube and type in Hague linker and see


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

thanks will do i had to stop working on the machine this morning i ant get the hang of the ribber i had such a pain in my chest so now i have left it and am resting i feel a failer really still i will keep trying 
lots of love denise xx


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Denise, I just saw this post, I'm sending you a pm


----------



## mdaknits (Feb 7, 2012)

I would love to help. Brother machines are the only ones I have ever sold.


----------



## denise 1948 (Nov 28, 2011)

thanks for your message people are so so good giving me lots of advice and help thank you all 
denisexx


----------

